# Steam on ChromeOS+LinuxBeta



## Tommy45601 (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m using chromeOS+LinuxBeta on a chromebook and it keeps giving me the same “fatal error: failedtoloadsteam.io” anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Possibly something here:
https://brismuth.com/how-to-install-steam-on-a-chromebook-57174d1f1f32?gi=9472fbd0804c

Note: I don't own a Chromebook and have never looked at one.


----------

